# CH dual purpose breaker



## Pantera3k (Mar 10, 2016)

Some like that:
http://www.poolandhottubdepot.com/w...lkDDOU94NURpG9GxfRaa6BsdOOsyU0jxCNRoCvtHw_wcB


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Pantera3k said:


> Some like that:
> http://www.poolandhottubdepot.com/w...lkDDOU94NURpG9GxfRaa6BsdOOsyU0jxCNRoCvtHw_wcB


That a gfci only the op wants gfci and afci in a dp 15


----------



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

for what circumstance would you need a double pole arc-fault breaker?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Shared neutral


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The Depot online: $85.00

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens-15-Amp-Double-Pole-Type-QAF-Combination-AFCI-Circuit-Breaker-Q215AFCP/202253103?keyword=Siemens+Q215AFCP

Westway Elec. Supply: $82.64

http://www.westwayelectricsupply.com/siemens-q215afcp-breaker-15a-2p-120-240v-10k-qaf-cafci.html?gclid=CI_7xaKpkM4CFUUmhgodiI4JYw


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

mbednarik said:


> Shared neutral



I understand this answer in the context of the OP, but I thought shared neutrals and arc faults don't go together, possibly why it is not that easy to find?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

http://m.cesco.com/b2c/product/Eaton-Cutler-Hammer-CH215CAF-Combination-Arc-Fault/642816

Haven't seen any with gfci but I've used quite a few of the 2 pole afci


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The Depot online: $85.00
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens-15-Amp-Double-Pole-Type-QAF-Combination-AFCI-Circuit-Breaker-Q215AFCP/202253103?keyword=Siemens+Q215AFCP
> 
> ...


Thanks Mech, but I needed a CH-CH. No biggie I just put a gfi in. Home inspection ****.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Thanks Mech, but I needed a CH-CH. No biggie I just put a gfi in. Home inspection ****.


Welcome, anytime.


----------

